# My two Nigerian Dwarf Does are fighting what do I do?



## WildWildernessherdess (Jan 6, 2013)

I am a new goat woman. I have two Nigerian Dwarf Does both pregnant. I don't know much about them. They are rescue animals. They were raised together I think. When they were rescued they were separated. I adopted BB and then adopted VP about two weeks later. BB is sticking out her tongue, kind of barking and buttingVP. VP does fight back, but BB won't back off. Help what do I do. They have two small stalls in there area, but BB won't allow VP to have either one. I introduced them to this new area together.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome to BYH!!  

The goats are establishing rank and it is normal, especially given they have been moved to a new, strange place.  Even if they were raised together, a new place can mean new rules.  Additionally, they are pregnant which can make them more testy than normal (trust me, my girls can be total snots when they are preggers but they go back to their sweet selves as soon as they kid).  Give them some time, a few weeks, and they should have it sorted out.  If it seems as if the dominant doe is being relentless (hours and hours of chasing and slamming), if you could let the other doe have a bit of time to herself to eat and drink before being put back in with the aggressor, it might give you both a bit of relief.  

Not the think I am thinking sounds a little strange is the blubbering (tongue out, barking).  That sounds very buckish to me.  Are you sure they are both girls (and I hope you won't be offended by my asking that---I have seen my pregnant does try to mount each other but never do that boy goat blubbering at each other)?


----------



## WildWildernessherdess (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you Pearce pasture
LOL, yes. When I adopted BB she came with another goat, I was told they were both pregnant girls. I was also told BB was ready to kid anytime. I was checking on her every few hours day and night. LOL. One night I was really checking her out, then I turned to MN checking her out and I realized she was a he. I did have a good laugh. There was another lady that was taking all the wethers so I took Manny back. VP had been returned to the rescue person so I brought her home. I have no idea when they were bred.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, it is a pecking order thing going on, and no matter how much you want to intervene, they will just take it back up once they are together again.  In situations like this, I basically just let them get it straight themselves and it is then over.  Like Pearce said, just be sure they both are getting enough to eat.  Some of my pregnant does will do the bucky thing with other does if they are coming into heat.  And sometimes it's just hormonal and they go crazy!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep all true.

I have a very sweet goat who get's very stand offish the last 6 weeks she's pregnant and a stand offish goat who get's very loving the last 6 weeks she's pregnant.

And except when they are rutting, my two bucks get along better the rest of the year than the does do.


----------



## WildWildernessherdess (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the information. I do feel better and will allow the two to work it out. Have a great day.


----------

